# UPDATE-In Rescue, Golden in OH



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/668791446511002:0


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

*UPDATE:-Went into Rescue*


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Oh no! Someone HAS to be missing this boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sent his info to OH GR Rescue

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Ohio
Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that his owner finds him or one of the Golden Retriever Rescues save him.
I saw a Lost posting from Ohio and emld. the man the info on the Golden at Perry County Dog shelter.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1623654_668791203177693_392776915_n.jpg


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't post the full info with picture but my phone wouldn't copy it for me from FB. 
I hope he's picked up soon too. What a sweet face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

It's saying he went to rescue this A.M. Maybe it was your email!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*In Rescue*

Update from facebook page-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/668791446511002:0


*Went to Rescue this a.m*.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------

